# I'm looking for work in SW- SE MI or Indiana



## kevind95 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a skid steer and a 91 ford plow truck w/9' western I also have a f-350 that I want to work. Me and a friend are partnering an would like some work. Any help would be appreciated. Kevin 574-340-6241


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey Kevin, what part of NE and NW Indiana are you looking for work?


----------



## kevind95 (Jul 17, 2007)

I am still looking fo plow and skid steer work in South west MI or North west IN. Can anyone help? thanks in advance


----------



## kevind95 (Jul 17, 2007)

WildRidge;399832 said:


> Hey Kevin, what part of NE and NW Indiana are you looking for work?


Just wanted to followup with you as I am still trying to line up work. I live in Niles MI . I am looking at anything within 30 miles of the South Bend , Mishawaka, Niles area. Can you help?


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

The furthest north we go is up in the 86th street area sorry. I have plenty of work in downtown Indy or south of Indy if interested


----------



## kevind95 (Jul 17, 2007)

In your opinion. Is it worth locating for a major snow storm to Indy for a week or so to plow. Remember I live in the South Bend , MI area.
Kevin


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

If you don't have any accounts up there I would say sure. Myself and Scott on here logged 48 straight hours on the last storm Feb 14th. Our three other subs logged 36 hours before they had to go off and take care of their own properties.


----------



## kevind95 (Jul 17, 2007)

What will you pay for a plow truck and is there frequent need for a skid steer, if so what will it pay as I have to keep it busy where ever I go to get the bang for the trip. Please list what the pay for the years 07 and 06 as well as 08.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Hey Kevin I have up to 5 or 6 hours of plowing that I was getting ready to turn down in Elkhart. You interested?


----------



## kevind95 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes I am ...what does it pay


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Kevin,
My cell is 574-903-6924 give me a call during the day & we can talk more. Thanks


----------



## kevind95 (Jul 17, 2007)

WildRidge;429773 said:


> If you don't have any accounts up there I would say sure. Myself and Scott on here logged 48 straight hours on the last storm Feb 14th. Our three other subs logged 36 hours before they had to go off and take care of their own properties.


What will you require to sub for you and what will the pay be, and will it include the need for a skidsteer........thanks


----------



## LIBERTYLANDSCAP (Dec 2, 2005)

gardenkeeper88;429952 said:


> Hey Kevin I have up to 5 or 6 hours of plowing that I was getting ready to turn down in Elkhart. You interested?


Let me know if he dosn't want the work.......Andy


----------



## kevind95 (Jul 17, 2007)

WildRidge;429773 said:


> If you don't have any accounts up there I would say sure. Myself and Scott on here logged 48 straight hours on the last storm Feb 14th. Our three other subs logged 36 hours before they had to go off and take care of their own properties.


I am interested.


----------

